# Sandisk's new 200GB microSD card has more capacity than most laptops



## TechSocial (Dec 20, 2011)

It was only a year ago that SanDisk unveiled the first ever 128GB microSD card. Now, at Mobile World Congress, the company has upped the stakes once again, announcing a microSD card with an incredible 200GB of storage. This is more memory than many modern laptops equipped with solid state drives, and can turn any Android device into a portable hard drive for music and photos. This is certainly where SanDisk is hoping the card will be useful (the company notes that seven out of 10 images are now captured on smartphones and tablets, a ratio they predict will rise to nine out of 10 by the year 2019) but the future of SD cards on mobiles is far from certain.

Read More


----------



## strollin (Jan 4, 2015)

Hmm... I wonder why the new card isn't 256GB? Previous cards were 8, 16, 32, 64, 128 so next logical increment would be 256GB. 

I have several devices that I wouldn't mind having more storage for so this is definitely heading in the right direction but at $400, I'll pass and wait until the price comes down.


----------



## Ent (Apr 11, 2009)

I was actually wondering recently about the possibility of using an SD card as a sort of poor man's ssd. This, on the other hand, is not so poor man's.

(I don't think it turns out terribly favourably, but it made for interesting procrastination.)


----------

